# ثورة العابرين



## kivan (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ميعادنا يوم 25 - 11 بميدان التحرير - ثورة العابرين​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااائع ، وأضيفوا عليها ملحد - لاديني - لا أدري .. إلخ*
*فأمة الكفر واحدة ههههههههههههههههههههه ^_^*


----------



## man4truth (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*فعلا 
هى دى الثوره اللى احنا عاوزينها
يا ريت كلنا نخرج للمطالبة بحقوقنا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت بلاش ياخدكم الحماس الزايد
وتفكروا بالعقل

الثوره دي هتكون خطر علي حياه ناس كتير منكم
من الاهل والاصدقاء ......... الخ
اكيد بمعرفه التاريخ هيكون في ناس كتير متربصه ليكم هناك
لاقامه شرع وحد الله كم يزعمون
لانكم في نظرهم مرتددون عن االايمان الصحيح وهو الاسلام دين الله
وطبعا انتوا عارفين سبب كلامي


انا بامانه خايفه عليكم مش اقصد اعجزكم عن شئ 
ونفسي انكم تعيشوا حياتكم عاديه 
لكن انتوا شايفين اوضاع البلد ايه
احنا مسيحين من اصل المولد ومضطهدين ايضا ومش واخدين حقوقنا
بالرغم انها بلدنا من الاصل
فما بالكم انتم ؟

كل اللي عاوزه اقوله خلوا بالكم كتير علي انفسكم اخواتنا الاعزاء

ويسوع يبارك حياتكم ويختارلكم الصالح
ويبعد كل حيل عدو الخير عن اولاده وشعبه
امين

ويكون معاكم دايما


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*برأيك ما الحل في إثبات النفس وتحصيل الحقوق ؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

يا اخي انا لا اعرف كيفيه التصرف في مثل هذه الامور
لكي اقول رايي في هذا او ذاك
وكيف يكون تحصيل الحقوق 
في بلد لا تؤمن بالحريه واعطاء الحق لاصحابهم

كل ما اطلبه هو الحكمه في التصرف
فالجميع يعلم خطوره الامر جيدا
ويعلم مع من سوف يتعاملون
ويعلموا ايضا الشرع ومعني حد الرده 
اكثر مني بكثير

الهنا لا يطلب منا ان نرمي انفسنا في الهلاك بايدينا


ومن الاخر كدا
احنا كلنا عارفين انها هتكون ثوره الموت اكثر من انها اخذ حق مشروع

وربنا يرحمنا
ويرتيب الصالح لابنائه

ردي كان نابع من الخوف علي اخواتنا المنتصرين
ولكنهم ادري مني باحوالهم بالطبع ويعلمون جيد خطوره الموقف

وربنا مع الجميع


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*أتفق معك

Gospel Life*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *أتفق معك
> 
> Gospel Life*​



كل الشكر لحضرتك استاذي الغالي
وعلي التقييم
يسوع يحافظ علي شعبه من عدو الخير
ويمنحهم حكمه التصرف
امين


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 سبتمبر 2011)

No comment.....! we have to prepare our self to vote at next selection and to be positive as Christian as Egyptian positive people


----------



## kivan (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى الغالى *Gospel Life

اقدر موقفك و اثق فى احساسك الصادق فى الخوف على سلامة المتنصرين من المصير المجهول فى حال المواجهه المباشرة 
نتيجة المطالبة بالحقوق المشروعة و لكن ,,,,,,,,,

هل المتنصر فى مصر ليس فى خطر 
ان مشاكل المتنصرين ليست فى العيش فى سلام فقط 
و لكن هناك ما هو اعمك و اكثر من ذالك 

المتنصر لا يستطيع الزواج من اسة مسيحيية و كذالك المتنصرة 
لانة لا يمكن توثيق عقد قران 

اتعرف انى انا شخصيا على دراية بمتنصرين متزوجون دون عقود 
او اوراق و لهم اطفال بدون شهادات ميلاد 
اتعرف معنى انيعيش الانسان بدون هوية و بدون اثبات 

و ايضا ليس الحق من الدولة فقط و لكن 
من الكنيسة بمختلف الطوائف التى ترفض عماد المتنصر و ترفض عمل عقد قران لة و ترفض معمودية ابناء المتنصر 

ان المتنصر فى مصر و الشرق الاوسط يعيش فى هامش الحياة 

اذا كان المسيحيين انفسهم يرفضون التعامل مع المتنصر و العائلات المسيحية ترفض زواج بناتها و ابنائها من المتنصر و الكنائس ترفض دخول المتنصر اليها 

كيف يعيش هل تتصور ان المتنصر فى سلام بعيد عن المطالبة بالحقوق 

دعونا نعكس الامور 
اذا ظلت القضية معلقة و لم تتحول الى قضية راى عام عالمى سوف يظل المتنصر فى الظل يعيش تحت هامش الحياةليس له اى حقوق فى الزواج و الانجاب و العمل و الشركة فى الكنيسة 
هل تتصور ان المتنصر هكذا ظروف يعيش فى امان 
المتنصر فى مصر هو بالضرورة شخص هارب من عائلة و مجتمع كامل و ايضا نظام يطاردة بكل قوة 
الافضل الاعلان لكى تتحول القضية الى قضية راى عام ربما يستطيع الوصول الى بعض الحقوق او تدويل القضية ليحصل على بعض الحماية 
على الاقل يجد اعتراف ضمنى من المفوضية العامة لحقوق الانسان 
و انا على اطلاع على ملفات متنصرين قوبلوا بالرفض لانهم لم يستطيعوا اثبات الاضطهاد فى مصر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا يوجد اى مجال او سبيل للمتنصر غير الاعلان و الثورة و سوف تكون تضحية و لكنها بداية الطريق لعهد مختلف من التبشير و الكرازة 
و المسيح لم يطلب منا ان نخفى ايماننا و لا ان نخاف من الكلام بالحق 
على العكس 
* طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر. لان لهم ملكوت السموات. طوبى لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا. لان اجركم عظيم في السموات. فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم


-*16،15:- فلا يتالم احدكم كقاتل أو سارق أو فاعل شر أو متداخل في امور غيره. و لكن ان كان كمسيحي فلا يخجل بل يمجد الله من هذا القبيل.*
*متداخل في أمور غيره =* هذه كانت التهمة الأساسية الموجهة للمسيحية لأن المسيحية كانت تدعو للطهارة فإعتبروا هذا تدخلا في أمورهم الخاصة إذ يحيون في نجاسة، والمسيحية دعت للحرية وكان هذا ضد نظام العبودية السائد فإعتبروا هذا تدخلا في أمور الغير وهذه العبارة إخترعها الرومان كتهمة ضد المسيحيين ولم تستخدم سوى في أيام الإضطهاد
*كمسيحى =* كان الإسم يطلق من الوثنيين كإهانة
والإنسان يخجل متى سقط تحت العقوبة بسبب جريمة إقترفها، أما إذا إحتمل الآلام بسبب نسبته للمسيح فليحسب هذا شرفا هو غير مستحق له. والسيد سبق وأخبرنا بالضيق الذي ينتظرنا (يو 20:15 + 33:16).

*آية 17:- لأنه الوقت لابتداء القضاء من بيت الله فان كان اولا منا فما هي نهاية الذين لا يطيعون انجيل الله.*
إن كان الأمر قد خرج بخراب أورشليم وهيكل اليهود لأنهم رفضوا المسيح وتلاميذه، فالقضاء آت لا محالة على كل من لا يطيعون إنجيل الله وتفهم الآية أن الله يبدأ بتأديب أولاده أولا، وأولاد الله هم هيكل الله أيضا، فالله ليس عنده محاباة. بل كما قلنا فالآلام لازمة لتطهير المؤمنين وتكميلهم وإعدادهم للمجد، فإن كان الله يسمح بالآلام لأولاده ليكملهم فماذا سيحدث للأشرار.


نصلى جميعا لكى تمر التجربة بسلام 





​


----------



## kivan (28 سبتمبر 2011)

* فاذا الذين يتالمون بحسب مشيئة الله فليستودعوا انفسهم كما لخالق امين في عمل الخير.*

*بحسب مشيئة الله أى قارن مع قول السيد المسيح لبيلاطس " لم يكن لك على سلطان البتة إن لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق" (يو 11:19). إذا لنفهم أن الله هو الذي يسمح بالآلام للتنقية، والله هو الذي سمح للشيطان بأن يجرب أيوب لينقيه. إذا نحن لسنا في يد إنسان، بل في يد الله وما يسمح به هو للخير فليستودعوا أنفسهم كما لخالق أمين في عمل الخير  أي يسلموا لله تسليما كاملا بأن ما سمح به الله هو لازم لخلاصهم وليسلموا لله بأنه إله محب لا يسمح أبدا بما فيه ضررا لهم. والمسيح أكد لنا أن شعرة واحدة من رؤوسنا لا تسقط إلا بإذن أبينا السماوى ولنثق أنه صانع خيرات، إذا سمح لنا أن نجتاز نار الآتون فهو يأتى ليشترك معنا فيها. فالآلام لازمة لخلاصنا والله يشترك معنا فيها ليعزينا.
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكلة العابرين اكبر مما تتصور المشكلة الاكبر فى جهل المجتمع ورفضه التام لحرية العقيدة نحن  نعيش فى عذاب وظلم واضطهاد محرمون من كل شىء


----------



## SALVATION (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*



اتعرف انى انا شخصيا على دراية بمتنصرين متزوجون دون عقود 
او اوراق و لهم اطفال بدون شهادات ميلاد 
اتعرف معنى انيعيش الانسان بدون هوية و بدون اثبات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله يعلم جيداا 
فالنصلى من اجل الجميع ان يترأف الله عليهم وعلينا بغنى رحمتة
يسوع يكون دليلكم*​


----------



## MAJI (28 سبتمبر 2011)

في رأيي اذا تحققت هذه الثورة فسوف لم يخرج فقط من هم من الاقليات بل سيدعمهم الكثير من المسلمين والمسيحيين الذين يؤيدون هذه الحقوق .
بمعنى انه ليس من الضروري رفع لافتات لكل فئة او اقلية لتعلن عن نفسها ,
فكل من يؤيد الحرية سيسندهم وخاصة شباب ثورة 25 يناير لان الحرية كانت ومازالت اهم مطلب لهم .
الرب يحفظ الجميع


----------



## jesus_son012 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

خطر كبير عليكم كلكم

بس قولولى هنلاقى العدد ده كله


----------



## kivan (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اعتقد ان اعداد المتنصرين فى مصر تفوق 4 مليون 

و لكن لن يخرج اكثر من بضع مئات و لكنها بداية لزيادة الاعداد

انها بداية المطالبة بحق مشروع لمتطلبات حياة الانسان و تقرير لحرية الانسان فى اختيار العقيدة,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2011)

انا قلقانة يستغلو تجمع المسيحيين والمتنصرين وبقية غير المسلمين فى يوم واحد ويعملو اى حاجة خصوصا ان اكيد المجلس العسكرى هيرفع ايده 
بس الفكرة رااائعة عشان يعرفو عددنا قد ايه ده لو كلنا نزلنا خصوصا انها فى القاهرة وحتى مش كل الى فى القاهرة هينزلوا فهنبان اقل بس ياريت يكون العدد كبير بس ادرسوها كويس وقدروا المخاطر مقصدش مخاطر انهم يعرفو مين متنصر اقصد مخاطر تجمعنا كلنا فى مكان واحد
حتى البابا مرة زمان لما قالوله يبقى فى مصر فى مكان للمسيحيين قالهم يبقى كدى ديتها قنبلة واحدة ويخلصو مننا لكن واحنا كلنا مع بعض مش هيعملو كدة
فكروا كويس والى فيه الخير اعملوه
اكيد الحتمال بعيد لاننا مش عايشين فى غابة والعالم ساعتها لو حصل حاجة مش هيسكت ابدا بس عموما حطوا فى دماغكو كل الاحتمالات حتى لو بعيدة والفكرة رائعة ربنا معاكم ولو فى حاجة فى اسكندرية هحاول اروحها


----------



## MAJI (29 سبتمبر 2011)

kivan قال:


> ميعادنا يوم 25 - 11 بميدان التحرير - ثورة العابرين​


هذه التظاهرة هي ليست للعابرين فقط حتى نخاف 
بل هي مختلطة 
للشيعي والبهائي واللاديني والملحد والعابر 
عدا المتنورين من المسلمين الذي يؤيدون حرية العقيدة  
والذين يؤمنون بان لا اكراه في الدين المفروض منهم ان يخرجوا مع هؤلاء لتكون افكارهم مطابقة لاعمالهم.
والرب معكم  لتنالو كل حقوقكم المسلوبة
فهذا الزمن زمن التحرر


----------



## man4truth (29 سبتمبر 2011)

kivan قال:


> اخى الغالى *Gospel Life
> 
> اقدر موقفك و اثق فى احساسك الصادق فى الخوف على سلامة المتنصرين من المصير المجهول فى حال المواجهه المباشرة
> نتيجة المطالبة بالحقوق المشروعة و لكن ,,,,,,,,,
> ...



*رد وتحليل رائع
ربنا يبارك فى معرفتك وفى خدمتك*​


----------



## kivan (2 أكتوبر 2011)

man4truth قال:


> *رد وتحليل رائع
> ربنا يبارك فى معرفتك وفى خدمتك*​




اشكرك حبيبى 

صلى من اجلى


----------

